# Looking for a Pet Male pigeon.



## Nezumi (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in WA state, near Tacoma. I'm already set up with large cage, food and lots of time.

All I'm missing is the bird.

I was hoping to adopt an adult that is already hand tame, but I'm ok with hand raising a baby as well. I am looking for a single male bird. I work from home, so I have a lot of free time to hang out with him. A male is preferable as I already have to deal with egg laying from my female cockatiel. I don't need another layer. I was hoping for one of the larger breeds like a king pigeon so that there is more to cuddle. <3
If you know of a bird that needs a home or where else I could post or contact, please let me know. Thanks for reading.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You have a double thread going and I posted on the other thread. Maybe someone could delete this thread.


----------



## Nezumi (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry about that. I realized that that sub forum seemed to be busier then this one


----------

